# Whats the best AC/DC live concert DVD



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I like to buy a DVD thats a live concert, I dont really like videos. I thought about family jewels but i think its mostly video.
I would like to see them do Who made Who live, but i think it may be rare to find.
I have the " No Bull " concert, what others do u recommend?

Rick


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Ya gotta get "Let There Be Rock"! Filmed in Paris on the Highway to Hell tour with Bon Scott on vocals. Awesome! (if memory serves... I haven't seen it in over 20 years!)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have the Live At Donnington DVD which does not include Who Made Who but has the following tracks.

Thunderstruck
Shoot to thrill
Back in black
hell ain't a bad place to be
Heatseeker
Fire your guns
Jailbreak
The jack
Dirty deeds
Moneytalks
Hells bells
High voltage
Whole lotta rosie
You shook me.....
TNT
Let there be rock
Highway to hell
for those about to rock

Recorded live 8/17/91


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes Donnington is awesome!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yes Donnington is awesome!



+1! I'm going to get the Blu Ray of it!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Ac/dc*

Donnington it is>

Thanks
Rick


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

Donington for Whole Lotta Rosie!!


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Ya gotta get "Let There Be Rock"! Filmed in Paris on the Highway to Hell tour with Bon Scott on vocals. Awesome! (if memory serves... I haven't seen it in over 20 years!)


This is the only ACDC live vid you need.


----------

